
AppFog acquires Nodester - pandemicsyn
http://blog.appfog.com/appfog-acquires-nodester-shares-love-for-node-devs/
======
jaredsohn
Seems that most of the discussion is at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4447008>

------
JeremyMorgan
As I posted on their page I love the news. The forward momentum of this
company is great. Not only are they based in my beloved town, they have a very
clear mission, and a clear path for getting there. It's exciting stuff.

------
evandrix
duplicate

